# What ever happend to "My Local 3 website?



## NYC3 (Apr 15, 2011)

What ever happend to "My Local 3 website? :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Maybe a big rat ate it.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Maybe a big rat ate it.. :laughing:


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

B4T said:


> Maybe a big rat ate it.. :laughing:


 :lol:
:lol::lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Maybe a big rat ate it.. :laughing:



:laughing:

These babies even brought a heater with them, look under the staging.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lack of interest? Lack of funding? Lack of caring?


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

brian john said:


> Lack of interest? Lack of funding? Lack of caring?


Moderator had to shut it down.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparky3 said:


> Moderator had to shut it down.


 
WHY?

Not a IBEW endorsed site?


----------

